# A special SHOUT out to Lawrence A



## MrDeedz (3/5/18)

So on beginning my DIY journey I started chatting to a few members and alot of tips/advice/knowledge gained. One legend gentleman is @Lawrence A . I was disappointed in general on the whole DIY experience as being a juice junkie I never tasted a DIY that "Wow'd" me and was planning on dropping DIY as a hobby. My current monthly juice budget is hmm lets just say a few K's lol. To my surprise Lawrence shipped me a whole lot of DIY juice samples & refused to accept any sort of payment even for the shipping from KZN. These are the little things in life that matter the most. Hugely grateful for the kind gesture and Thank you. Also a thanks for taking out the time to type me out an honest message along with all the recipes which came with notes on every concentrate added including alternative tips/suggestion.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 14


----------



## Stosta (3/5/18)

Awesome stuff! Way to go @Lawrence A !!!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Hooked (3/5/18)

This is what MAKES our vaping community. Well done @Lawrence A!!

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Lawrence A (3/5/18)

@MrDeedz it's only a pleasure bud. I really hope at least one of the juices in there makes you reconsider DIY and I hope if you do, you get as excited as I do thinking about, and actually mixing, either your own concoctions or juices created by others.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/5/18)

Great to hear
Kudos to you @Lawrence A !!


----------



## Andre (7/5/18)

Awesome stuff @Lawrence A!


----------

